

I've Been Gnipped: Brad Feld explains how the investment came about. - prakash
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2008/07/ive_been_gnippe.html

======
prakash
Uber Investor in general, Josh Kopelman, shares his view on Gnip:
<http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/07/the-story-of-fr.html>

